# Two Minor Problems.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I have two minor problems with my Cheyenne 635 57plate.

The bathroom door doesn't seem to want to close anymore. I always keep it closed, just since the cold weather it has become really tight.

My waste water always reads 0% and never changes even thou i filled the waste water tank up the other day. 

Any solutions or tips wise ones ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Freddie

I read something today on Euramobil website about damp in van during winter - it was in german, but basically they reckon either ventilation or dehumidifier would help.

Water tank sensors seem to give lots of trouble - try cleaning the probe and see if that helps.

At the very least (even if I'm talking rubbish), your post is now bumped back to top!

All the best

David


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Freddiebooks,

It happened to our Autotrail Tracker shortly after purchasing it.

The waste water problem was easily fixed. The unit is simply a press fit float into the tank. Pull it out, give it a shake, and you'll find it works fine.

In this weather it won't take long..... :lol:

Our bathroom door sticks when the van is cold. It works fine when the van warms up. There doesn't seem to be a solution that doesn't damage the door when adjusting the fittings. I just live with it, and pour a glass of something amber whilst waiting. If the weather is particulary cold it sometimes takes two glasses... 8O


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Does that involve climbing under the van Hurricane ?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Not so much climbing, more rolling underneath I'm afraid... 8O 

From memory it was an obvious black rubber bung I had to pull out.

Just a thought, if wiggling it doesn't set the sensors off, it's worth checking that the float is the right way up - sometimes it's the simplest things... :wink:

Good luck Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Cheers Hurricane...

.... i think i may need it.... 

..... it's a long shot.... but...it...might...just....work !!!!

If i don't make it back alive, break up my motorhome and scatter it over the Western Isles of Scotland.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Oooh, please don't break your 635 up - my wife would love an end bathroom.

The Western Isles sounds good though - I took my fiance camping in Glen Brittle on Skye in my Vango mountain tent, and woke up to snow all around...... she still married me.

But that's off thread.......Sorry.........Memories.....


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Vango.... my sleeping bag is that brand.

Bought it for winter camping in the camper van if the heating packs in. So to date it has never seen action. Thank goodness.

And the end bathroom is a very nice luxury. Even thou the sink waste water popped out of the shower tray waste the other day and i'm not sure why. Now there is another thread.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Freddiebooks, i think HurricaneSmith has hit the nail on the head, there has been a couple of instances of the waste tank sensor being incorrectly located in the rubber insert, so not activating. If you could either rotate it or remove it and re-insert it. If you still having problems then please give our technical people a call (01482 67981)

Regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi my cheyenne 630 bathroom door was stuck due to being closed all winter, Now we have some warmth in the mh its now ok.


----------

